# Comprar componentes para reparar parlantes en Argentina



## andresssdj (Mar 30, 2008)

hola, alguien sabe algun lugar donde vendan insumos para reparar parlantes? (cono, suspencion, bobina,etc..)
serian tan amable de apsarme alguna direccion.

saludos a la comunidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

En la zona de Congreso sobre la calle Parana al 100 y pico, tambien por la vuelta Bartolome Mitre he visto que tienen conos y bobinas.

Sobre la misma Bartolome Mitre hay varios que reparan


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 31, 2008)

pueden pasarme algun correo electronico o direccion www, ya que no soy de capital, saludos


----------



## kakudj (Oct 10, 2009)

este chico de AudioBimax Repara y vende componentes aca te paso la direccion los horarios y los telefonos MANUELA PEDRAZA 5943 cap federal Horario lun a vier 9 a 18 hs sabados 9 a 13 horas 011 45712701 011 1566332890 
entras en la Web www.4770.com.ar
contacto y ahi tenes el foro de consultas  
Saludos


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 1, 2009)

http://www.xonox.com.ar/


----------



## edu dj (Dic 22, 2013)

hola a todos....
tengo dudas sobre el enconado de parlantes....
eh visto muchos videos sobre el tema pero todos eran de otros paises (yo soy de argentina) y estoy perdido en cuanto a como pedir los materiales por su nombre...
del tema no se mucho solamente lo que eh visto en videos; no parece un trabajo complicado pero se nota q es de mucho cuidado porque algo mal colocado puede hacer que el altavoz no suene de manera optima...
y quiera pedirles el favor de decirme los materiales necesarios para poder enconar el parlante q dejo en el link de mas abajo....
y porsupuesto todos los concejos que crean necesarios para poder iniciarme en esto...desde ya gracias...

http://www.nisecris.com.ar/zr603.jpg


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 22, 2013)

http://www.xonox.com.ar fijate por aca queda en avellaneda cabildo al 600 creo buenos aires de donde sos


----------

